# A Sea of Black & White :)



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Just had to share this! Here is boy now aka Primo with his half sisters and brothers


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!!!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, LOL I thought our litter was bad they blended in with their Skineez Skunk toy lolol


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

What an *adorable* photo! It's hard to tell which end is up! haha!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah it is. Not to mention impossible to tell where one stops and another begins!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Here's his first few moments in the playpen with his siblings <3

Who's this guy?!?










Lets attack!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

That second photo in your second post is the funniest thing ever! How stinking cute!! Are they all spoken for???? You know my mom is looking for a little b/w boy


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Good grief! It IS impossible to tell where one stops and the next begins. How many black/white puppies are there? Is Primo the cream one? That is just the cutest thing. I don't think I could ever be a breeder. I could never let them go and soon I would be like one of those people you read about with 70 dogs running around in my house. How old are they?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The little cream one makes me think of the Sesame Street song, "One of these things is not like the other...." That's a great photo, so much puppy cuteness!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Those are the Cutest pictures EVER!!!! I just love the black and whites!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wait, wait, wait...you have ANOTHER litter, and we didn't get to meet them one by one yet?? C'mon girl, share the love!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rdanielle said:


> Here's his first few moments in the playpen with his siblings <3
> 
> Who's this guy?!?
> 
> ...


This second one should be titled "Attack of the Clones"! What a riot!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> The little cream one makes me think of the Sesame Street song, "One of these things is not like the other...." That's a great photo, so much puppy cuteness!


What? There's a cream one in there?? I had to look twice! Oh my goodness these pictures are to die for!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

KSC said:


> What? There's a cream one in there?? I had to look twice! Oh my goodness these pictures are to die for!


Adorable puppies
:biggrin1:
Oliver was the only cream one in his litter and people said that about him.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Reminds me of those optical illusions where if you stare at it long enough something appears in 3D ound:

They're adorable, Renee!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Adorable! Gives me puppyitis for sure


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's one beautiful collection cute black and whites puppies!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

It's hard to count. They all blend in! Cute...cute...cute


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Primo is the boy from our Sophie's litter -- he's easy to spot he's the biggest one in the playpen. We dropped him off with his new mommy last night & these are his new playmates. It was a little sad to see him go but good to know that he has several new friends to play with 

There are 8 puppies from 2 diff litters of 4. A total of 4 girls & 4 boys. One of the lovely girls will be coming to live here with us at Teodoro Havanese in a few weeks 

If you include Primo there are 9 puppies total 

Here's a pic of Primo on the car ride over:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Those are some really cute babies. We are wishing Primo much fun and happiness in his new home.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I seriously couldn't tell the difference from one pup to the next! 

They are adorable and seem happy to see Primo.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I want to lay RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE of that puppy mess and feel all those puppies' noses on my face!!!
Ahhh...sweet puppy breath....


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

The black and white Havs are definitely my favorite and these little ones are precious.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Black and white puppy breath . . . nothing cuter!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh.....those are the cutest! Its black and white heaven for sure!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

mintchip said:


> Adorable puppies
> :biggrin1:
> Oliver was the only cream one in his litter and people said that about him.


Did you specifically choose him because of his colour or was it his personality?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> The little cream one makes me think of the Sesame Street song, "One of these things is not like the other...." That's a great photo, so much puppy cuteness!


You know, I had to come back and tell you that because of you, I've been humming that "d*#n song all day long!:fish:


----------

